# 3 Mile Today



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally, going fishing! Myself, Allen(cousin), Joel(bro-in-law) and Kyle(nephew) are on our way! Day started great, boat was loaded, and it wasn't as cold as it has been in the early am! Put in at texar about 6:30, as soon as we leave the dock, I start hooking up the 2nd battery that powers the electronics(it was just out getting charged), not a minute later, my cousin is shouting "Smoke, Smoke, Fire, Fire, Wo! Wo!" I look up and see smoke coming out the electronics box, think "OH SHIT" and immediately unhook the battery. (Electronics have worked fine on the 2 boat trips we've had it out riding around) The power for the vhf has melted! But we're just going to the 3 mile, no vhf, no gps, and no bottom machine...no biggie other than "wth caused that," and "we'll have to give that a look when we get home!" Bait was easy to come by just out from the ramp, open the baitwell and "What the crap!" The pvc riser drain I have for my new custom ;-) removable bait tank is not in it! So we had about 1/3 the water we should have... oh well...its about 10-12 gallons...fill it up! Damn, knew this was gonna happen on the first trip! Just waiting on what else would be wrong.. Get out, and its pretty bumpy! Got over on the west side of the bridge and it cut down the waves quite a bit, there were a group of boats so we're not the only ones out in this water. Start the rigging and "wheres the balloons?"...."I thought you were getting balloons!" So...zip lock bags it is!(Dont worry, NON of them got away or were left in the water!) About an hour later a school of spanish were skying about 50 yds behind our baits, hoping they would come closer, but they were headed out instead! No big deal, we're after the mack daddy king! Not 5 minutes later, my brother in law was reeling his bait in and its nailed about 30 feet behind the boat!! My 5 year old nephew gets a kick out of reeling in this "BIG Fish" ;-) Its a 3 lb loaner spanish....So we're not getting skunked atleast! About 10:30 we decided to troll right around the area since nothing else happened. Put in some divers he had that were equivalent to stretch 25s, Boat goes in gear...bait thrown(spinning combo) line set...45 seconds later drag goes off a bit, I'm thinking no way, must be hung on something, he sat there a second, nothing happened, line was slack as the boat got put in neutral, reeled in some, put a lil pressure on it, and drag goes a bit again, Fish On! I say "Looks like trolling it is!" Not much of a fighter, About a 4 or 5 lb bluefish. Trolled around about another 45 min, and had to head in about 11 30. (Didnt know that til we got out there!:banghead)



Wanted to make a cruise over toward the pass/ pickens, but really didnt have time.



Once home, we looked over all the electrical. I think the vhf shorted itself out, the power connector for the gps started making some smoke(possibly coorosion?) Its out of the boat, with the power cord and is going to get checked out with the vhf. The rest of the electrical system, seems fine...atleast the bottom machine doesnt have any problems!:toast I will also be installing fuses for everything as there is non!:banghead



Even with the negatives, I was just happy to get out with some lines in the water!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you made the best of it and was able to get and get some saltwater therapy and catch of couple of fish in the process.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

:sleeping


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report...





> *Death From Above (10/16/2007)*:sleeping




first thing i look at is this...here you go chiming in with all your positive responses...did you just become an idiot or were you born that way?...


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Ultralite, if the #%&*head thought it was boring he could have clicked off the post without saying anything....so...DFA....KMDYF!:Flipbird


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

next time, tell "Mr. Murphy" he's not invited !


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

N-Trouble nice report. I have had many days that didn't go right, and I know how it feels first hand. As the old saying "It still is better than a day at work". Your report should serve as a great reminder to us all, and keep that young one in the boat, the trip more than likely made his day. 

Death From Above, I don't understand. I realize that you have these "Action Packed" Flounder gigging trips, that I findfacinatingit keeps your attention as often as you do it. I would love to learn howto do what you do in a flounder boat as you are obviously very skilled, but it would bore me to do it as often as you do, and I have otherthings thatI would rather be doing at 2:00am. You should try it I have been at it for almost 20 years and it sure beats fishing after midinight, and you probably wouldn't have fell asleep during N-Troubles report either.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great Report, Ive had days like that. just making it home is the no 1 catch on days like that.Heck you even caught fish.DFA are you the Devil?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report man. It could have been worse trouble like when some idiot pinches one of his coil wires with the cowling :banghead:banghead and your top speed is 12 mph and you realize how much extra fuel you burned 2000 yards from the launch :doh:doh


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to see it! Where's the picture of that fish? 

Went the next morning for this-->>>


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice of you to share bad or good news....Not everyone can have a great day. Then again, it's always a great day when you can get out and fish. Next time you catch fish, take pictures and rearrange the fish and take some more....It will look like you are the great Fisherman like some others who think they are.....

Hope you get the electronics fixed.....


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

HECK YEA!, THE KANGS ARE JUSTA SMOKIN'







THERE RAT NAOW!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if yall havent noticed yet, thats all DFA is good for.. he never really seems to have a report of his own, except for somegay flounder gigging every now and again. but you can always depend on him to be there with some negative remarks if you post a actual FISHING report. i think DFA is probably a closet homosexual who does alot of cocaine, thats why hes so upset and highstrung all the time!! DFA do us all a favor, put on a blindfold and go play in traffic..:blownaway


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

N-Reel-Trouble thanks for the report,l don't post much but enjoy reading the reports when l can't fish myself,Soory to hear about the trouble you had.

DFA Sorry you didn't like the report,but that was uncalled for just go on to another report,we all aren't as smart and witty as you:looser


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I knew I should have taken my kayak to the bridge - I went to Navarre beach again - that was DEAD - no bait fish....nada.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (10/20/2007)*if yall havent noticed yet, thats all DFA is good for.. he never really seems to have a report of his own, except for somegay flounder gigging every now and again. but you can always depend on him to be there with some negative remarks if you post a actual FISHING report. i think DFA is probably a closet homosexual who does alot of cocaine, thats why hes so upset and highstrung all the time!! DFA do us all a favor, put on a blindfold and go play in traffic..:blownaway


I don't get upset. It''s amazing though how a single emoticon can send some folks on this forum off the deep end.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

no youre just a prick that cant keep your rude comments to yourself. youve done it to me a couple times and from the looks of your most recent posts, thats all you do!! find something better to do with your time, like learn how to fish.. i know youre very good at sneaking up on them at night like a ninja, blinding them with a spotlight, and jabbing them into the sand with a gig but are you actually smart enough to catch a fish. i think ive said this before but maybe you should delete your handle and try a fresh start with a new one!! and this time, tryto not besuch a fuck face and maybe people on here will actually want to converse with you about "fishing"... cause as of now, i think youve pissed off almost everyone on here at least once and no one wants to hear anything you have to say!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (10/21/2007)*no youre just a prick that cant keep your rude comments to yourself. youve done it to me a couple times and from the looks of your most recent posts, thats all you do!! find something better to do with your time, like learn how to fish.. i know youre very good at sneaking up on them at night like a ninja, blinding them with a spotlight, and jabbing them into the sand with a gig but are you actually smart enough to catch a fish. i think ive said this before but maybe you should delete your handle and try a fresh start with a new one!! and this time, tryto not besuch a fuck face and maybe people on here will actually want to converse with you about "fishing"... cause as of now, i think youve pissed off almost everyone on here at least once and no one wants to hear anything you have to say!!


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*"Prick"? "Fuck face"? I need to learn how to fish? *<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*You must have missed these posts? McNasty....I've forgot more about saltwater fishing than you'll know in your lifetime. Would you like to see some pics from DFA's historical files?*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=44880&posts=21<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=43695&posts=18


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty--- stop jumping all over DFA, i garuntee he's caught more than his fair share on rod&reel.

if you don't remember, evryone flipped a shit about his first post, calling him a poacher and what-nt, when in fact, he wasn't even breaking the law.... but all these self-appointed rent-a-fwc's on here freak out without knowing the laws or the situation.... so chill out man.-- i think bluefish are :sleeping as hell too, you gonna jump all over me???

and no offense to the OP, not trying to derail... sorry


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im Pissed because the wind hasnt stopped blowing for 3weeks . I havent had the chance to get out and fish. My mottor mount got bent from the heavy wind we had. The sound is the color of mud. And DFA is bored? Im going through the F#@$%g ROOF! Pray for The wind to stop! ANYONEWHO IS ABLE TO GET OUT AND catch a fish IS fortuinate GOD BLESS.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

So much drama..... so little time......

Mark W


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/23/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (10/21/2007)*no youre just a prick that cant keep your rude comments to yourself. youve done it to me a couple times and from the looks of your most recent posts, thats all you do!! find something better to do with your time, like learn how to fish.. i know youre very good at sneaking up on them at night like a ninja, blinding them with a spotlight, and jabbing them into the sand with a gig but are you actually smart enough to catch a fish. i think ive said this before but maybe you should delete your handle and try a fresh start with a new one!! and this time, tryto not besuch a fuck face and maybe people on here will actually want to converse with you about "fishing"... cause as of now, i think youve pissed off almost everyone on here at least once and no one wants to hear anything you have to say!!
> ...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/23/2007)*ScullsMcNasty--- stop jumping all over DFA, i garuntee he's caught more than his fair share on rod&reel.
> 
> if you don't remember, evryone flipped a shit about his first post, calling him a poacher and what-nt, when in fact, he wasn't even breaking the law.... but all these self-appointed rent-a-fwc's on here freak out without knowing the laws or the situation.... so chill out man.-- i think bluefish are :sleeping as hell too, you gonna jump all over me???
> 
> and no offense to the OP, not trying to derail... sorry




:reallycrying:reallycryingaww.. Im sorry for picking on your friend. i didnt mean to hurt your feelings...

hes a grown man! he doesnt need you fighting his battles for him! and who cares if its not the most exciting report on the forum? is it needed for someone to tell the person how boring their fishing trip was?? NO! if you dont like the thread, if it bores you to death, DONT READ IT!! there isnt any since in just being a asshole for no reason. the guy went fishing and wanted to post a report.. no biggie! and no reason to purposely add a rude comment.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you're a kook dude, go catch some white trout and croakers...:baby


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/23/2007)*you're a kook dude, go catch some white trout and croakers...:baby


and what is wrong with croakers,they make damn good bait.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/23/2007)*you're a kook dude, go catch some white trout and croakers...:baby


Haha!! i didnt know "kook" was a fishing term?!?! ive seen you fishing on the pier and i know you can fish but youre like 12... ive got nothing to say about your fishing abilities. you know what youre doin. 

all im sayin is that there is no need in bashing someone for no reason... share some tips, maybe some reports but its senseless to be a dick for no reason. and DFA constantly does that. as far as the croakers and trout go..lol!!! i may not be a "pro pier rat" but i can fish as good as the next guy and croakers/white trout are not on my menu...


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyway back to the report. Good job on the detailed report. I think more people need to post reports as detailed, including myself when I get back from a day on the water. The electronics are usually the first to go if not properly taken care of. Always pre-op before heading out.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

and back to the report.. 

fished NAS today for a few hours and caught a bunch of small flounder. it shouldnt be too long until the big ones show up. its gettin pretty chilly. ill let yall know when i start catchin keepers


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

I love this forum


----------

